# Hitch Hog



## rmeyer

I just wanted to post my experiences with the Hitch Hog. After Carey posted about his new idea, I was intrigued. I talked him into sending me one. Took the first long trip with it over spring break. It worked great! I know everyone is going to jump on me for towing a long trailer with a short wheel base vehicle, but the salesman said I would be fine....







Anyway, we could not afford a new tow vehicle any time soon, so I started looking at other hitch options to help with the sway problems. I adjusted my Reese Dual Cam and got it to where it was working very well, but windy days and trucks passing still terrified me.

I liked the idea of the PullRite hitch, but they don't make one for an Expedition. So I continued to look around until Carey posted about his hitch. I knew this was what I was looking for. He sent me one, I installed it, and it works as advertised, even with my short wheel base vehicle.



















As you can see from the picture, short vehicle, long trailer.

We made a 400 mile round trip journey down to the coast over spring break. We travelled over just about every road type on the way. The hitch performed very well over all roads and road surfaces. (some pretty rough roads) The ride was smoother than usual. I don't know just exactly how to describe pulling the trailer with this hitch. I guess you could imaging pulling a wagon behind your TV. It just did not sway. It does move some, but it just doesn't sway. The back end of the tow vehicle will move and the trailer will move some, but there's no back and forth motion. It moves once, and then recovers. Sometimes vehicles passing me surprised me as I never "felt" them coming. Usually I can feel the trailer move towards the inside lane, and then look in my rear view mirror and confirm there is a vehicle passing me. Not so anymore. If I didn't pay attention to my mirrors, I would often get surprised as they went by.

On the way back, there was about a 20 to 30 mph cross wind. Sometimes the wind would gust so much it would rattle the mirrors on my Expy. The trailer did sway once or twice in these conditions. This occured when I would go over an overpass and get hit by one of these gusts while higher than the surrounding ground. Otherwise it would just move the trailer over and then move the TV over. But, it did not wag back and forth. It was very easy to keep it straight and on track. I never left my lane and when people were passing they were not giving me a wide berth as they usually do.









The hitch backs great too. Where I store my trailer I really have to back very sharply to get it in. I stopped in the middle of putting the trailer away to see if I was still clearing the trailer tongue and there was still room to spare.

I think Carey has a great product. I don't think I would recommend it so you can buy a larger trailer to tow with your short wheel base TV, but if a dealer talks you into the bigger trailer and you just aren't comfortable towing it, it might work for you. If you have a light weight truck or other TV, then it would definitely make you feel like you are in more control.


----------



## Sayonara

Very interesting! Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Yes! Yes! Yes! Now there are two of us that "know"! That is exactly what I have been talking about how if feels to tow with a HitchHog. You really don't "get it" until you pull your trailer with one. I said myself the exact same thing many times - this is it exactly - you state it well:



> We made a 400 mile round trip journey down to the coast over spring break. We travelled over just about every road type on the way. The hitch performed very well over all roads and road surfaces. (some pretty rough roads) The ride was smoother than usual. I don't know just exactly how to describe pulling the trailer with this hitch. I guess you could imaging pulling a wagon behind your TV. It just did not sway. It does move some, but it just doesn't sway. The back end of the tow vehicle will move and the trailer will move some, but there's no back and forth motion. It moves once, and then recovers. Sometimes vehicles passing me surprised me as I never "felt" them coming. Usually I can feel the trailer move towards the inside lane, and then look in my rear view mirror and confirm there is a vehicle passing me. Not so anymore. If I didn't pay attention to my mirrors, I would often get surprised as they went by.


I know exactly what you are talking about







I described it as having a sort of constant dynamic pull on the back of the TV that didn't move around nor did it move the TV around - like a parachute or something like that. Smooth and stable. Congrats on getting a GREAT Hitch!

Curtis


----------



## Sayonara

So did you buy one of your own or borrow it? Just curious if they were for sale yet?


----------



## rmeyer

Sayonara said:


> So did you buy one of your own or borrow it? Just curious if they were for sale yet?


We are testing them for Carey right now. He is still "jumping through hoops" for the feds. If you look on the web site:

www.hitchhog.com

I believe he is taking orders and expects to have everything finalized soon.


----------



## Sayonara

Ok, just wondering. Travel safe!


----------



## California Jim

Nice to see "one of our own" making this happen. Good luck Carey!


----------



## Carey

Thanks for the comments. At this point here is all I am doing. I'm sending one to Curtis when I get a chance. I'm also sending one to a guy in NY using a model with brakes. No money is involved, except maybe shipping. Just giving a few a way to get some more out there... I'm not giving anymore away.. Just these 3.

I dont have any for sale right now. I have sold a few to family and friends who wanted to help me out, plus use the hitch.

My local job went away and I wasnt able to find another that was worth anything.. I had to get a job on the road, which stopped all my progress on the hitch. So now all I can do is look for help out here on the road..

At this point if I dont find someone to help me market and help with the money, I will slow the progress back down till I can have the time to invest to make it successful. I'm not going to sell the idea, nor let someone else have all the glory.. The money really doesnt mean much to me...

I'm working on intigrating my hitch into commercial use to be used to haul one 5th wheel trailer and one small single or double axle camp trailer less than 20 foot. This would be used from mfr to dealer. This has never been done.. It will take alot of work to get it done... Mfrs are totally open to the idea... This would save them tons of money in shipping fees. In our world of fuel prices they are open to any idea to help them...

Carey


----------



## Rooter

Carey said:


> Thanks for the comments. At this point here is all I am doing. I'm sending one to Curtis when I get a chance. I'm also sending one to a guy in NY using a model with brakes. No money is involved, except maybe shipping. Just giving a few a way to get some more out there... I'm not giving anymore away.. Just these 3.
> 
> I dont have any for sale right now. I have sold a few to family and friends who wanted to help me out, plus use the hitch.
> 
> My local job went away and I wasnt able to find another that was worth anything.. I had to get a job on the road, which stopped all my progress on the hitch. So now all I can do is look for help out here on the road..
> 
> At this point if I dont find someone to help me market and help with the money, I will slow the progress back down till I can have the time to invest to make it successful. I'm not going to sell the idea, nor let someone else have all the glory.. The money really doesnt mean much to me...
> 
> I'm working on intigrating my hitch into commercial use to be used to haul one 5th wheel trailer and one small single or double axle camp trailer less than 20 foot. This would be used from mfr to dealer. This has never been done.. It will take alot of work to get it done... Mfrs are totally open to the idea... This would save them tons of money in shipping fees. In our world of fuel prices they are open to any idea to help them...
> 
> Carey


----------



## Rooter

Carey,

Found out about your product while on youtube. Tried to search further and found this site. Is your product for sale? I would be interested in information.

thank you


----------



## CamperAndy

Rooter said:


> Carey,
> 
> Found out about your product while on youtube. Tried to search further and found this site. Is your product for sale? I would be interested in information.
> 
> thank you


Carey has not been active in a while, you could try to send him an email.


----------



## Carey

Hi all! Im still in North Dakota. Even though things have slowed we are in production. And they are still pumping oil so we still have plenty of work. Someday Ill get the Hitch out there. Ive built some total plug and go prototypes. Just need to find the time to get it rolling lol. I get about 500 contacts a year. Lol I dont advertise or nothin. Just need to quit and make it happen. Anyway hope everyone is well! Its been either fly or drive for me. No time to camp! lol Take care all!


----------



## Hitch Helper

Hi Carey,

That is a good idea you have there! I also have building a product like this for the past 15 years and have a few patents as well. If you need help with the Production, inventory, materials, labor or shipping, I am sure we can work together on it somehow. I am happy to assist you as I primarily build bigger models for towing heavier loads and hauling motorcycles. I used to build something like what you are making back in the 90's so I have probably encountered any issues you may be running into.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Dirty Dave

After reading this article, it seems like this would be the very thing I need to pull my boat, however, I read further that they are not in production.

I did see some u tube videos but they caused more questions than they answered.

Just wonder if anyone can answer them?

It seems that the entire process is controlled by the air bag but I didn't see where it told about how the air bag obtained air.

I did see in the video with the red truck that a compressor was turned on but unknown where it was located.

Also, heard something about the air bag required dumping before making turns but didn't say how this was accomplished.

Seems like the tires are small, would not larger tires be better?

Didn't see any photos that explain how the axle is attached or if it is solid or turns.

Would be interested in seeing any photos or information.

Does anyone know if this unit is going to be produced in the future or is there is a similar in size product available?

Thanks for any info.


----------

